# Chat 2 PC's de Modo Inalambrico por puerto serie



## Bubus (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola, bueno como dice mi titulo me dejaron de proyecto un chat en visual basic que se conecte al puerto serie, Pero de modo inalambrico!!!!   

Por lo que estuve viendo en este foro creo q eso es posible, en otros foros lei que se podia lograr mediante un laser apuntador comun y corriente y un sensor de luz, por que el puerto trabaja con pulsaciones, y quisiera ver si me podian ayudar con la parte electronica, osea, se le tiene que poner algun integrado?, o se puede hacer directo, o como, la verdad me encuentro en blanco.


----------



## Bubus (Mar 30, 2006)

pues hurgando en la red encontre esta pagina

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/pc/002/index.html

 


dice que se le tiene poner una pila d 9V y yo digo, que acaso ese voltaje no se puede sacar directamente del puerto???


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 1, 2006)

Bubus dijo:
			
		

> pues hurgando en la red encontre esta pagina
> 
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/pc/002/index.html
> 
> ...




Obviamente q no... porq en la PC solo tenes 5 y 12 V


----------



## Bubus (Abr 5, 2006)

ok gracias por contestar, pero encontre otro diagrama y este me pide nomas 5 voltios












esos 5 voltios se pueden sacar del puerto serie????

y que son esos tres nodos en j2 y j1???


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 5, 2006)

Yo no te lo recomiendo... porq nose si se va a bancar toda la corriente q el circuito demanda ! NO ENTIENDO PORQ INSISTIS TANTO CON ESO !!!!! De ultima si no queres fuente aparte sacalos de los 5 v de la fuente de la pc, los tenes en el cable rojo y negro de los enchufes.


----------



## Bubus (Abr 7, 2006)

Ok Ok gracias, ya entendi, le voy a poner una fuente aparte,

y una ultima duda, que son esos tres nodos en j1 y j2 en el 74LS14???
por favor, seria muy amable  si me lo pudieras responder


----------



## Bubus (Abr 11, 2006)

pues por lo que pude ver son jumpers, pero lo que no se es si hay que ajistar los dos o solo uno


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 26, 2006)

podrias facilitar mejor el plano osea poner los valores de los condensadores que estan por el max y si podrias especificar si en que programa se hace correr el proyecto??? GRACIAS.


----------



## Oscilador (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola que tal a todos. Quería comentarles lo que pretendo hacer y creo que no debe ser tan complejo. Lo que necesito es repetir una señal serial rs232 (proveniente de un termómetro digital) a dos PC´s por separado y al mismo tiempo con algún equipo que se venda en el mercado o con alguno que pueda construir (lo cual sería más divertido) con alguno de estos chips de comunicación serial o quiza un simple buffer.. espero sus comentarios.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Oscilador (Abr 28, 2011)

Respecto al mensaje anterior envío un esquema para un posible circuito.
Espero sus comentarios.
Un saludo


----------

